
Piracy Is Over Like The Web Is Dead - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101201/06413612076/piracy-is-over-like-web-is-dead.shtml
======
rick888
"So...because, after years of fighting, iTunes finally stood up and removed
the DRM, followed by a few retailers, we're supposed to look to the record
labels as our saviors? For not treating us like criminals?"

People that pirate music are criminals. The music industry put protections in
place only after music was freely downloaded (and not paid for).

"the average musician makes roughly $23 for every $1000 in music sold -- and
that's only if they actually recoup, which is difficult to do, thanks to the
way the record labels account for things. For those of you who share my math
skills and don't want to reach for a calculator, that's barely 2%."

People that pirate don't see a difference. Either way, the artists is getting
shafted. Please stop trying to make it look like piracy is somehow a crusade
against the big, bad record labels.

"Uh huh. Nuanced arguments would probably be more appreciated from the group
of folks you're talking to, who actually spend more money on music than those
who do not "pirate". Funny definition of cheap you're working from..."

How are they possibly going to get an accurate answer on this? By asking?

There are plenty of services that allow you to preview music: Grooveshark,
last.fm, Pandora to name a few. If you are really interested in buying music,
you won't be torrenting it.

I really wish people would admit they are pirating because they just want
something for free.

Pirates got what they wanted: Cheap, DRM free music. Yet, the piracy continues
because the spoiled brats of the Internet aren't getting something else they
feel they are entitled to.

It only goes to show you why you don't negociate with criminals.

